# Alien



## CyberWar (Sep 27, 2020)

A stranger in
An alien world
No longer fighting
Having laid down his sword
I have no place here
Nowhere to go
For nobody cares
And few people know

Screams of the damned
The widows weep
Inside my head
When do I sleep
No joy or fancy
Does take me in
This alien world
I find myself within

Shots ring out
And guns still roar
Inside my head
I can take no more
The shallow banter
The idle vain talk
That so many speak
But few walk the walk

Friends die in my arms
In every night
Doing their duty
Fighting the fight
They have no place here
With nowhere to go
For nobody cares
And few people know

A stranger am I
In this alien world
No longer fighting
Having laid down my sword
A man at home
But with nowhere to go
For nobody cares
And few people know


----------



## rcallaci (Sep 28, 2020)

a haunting poem---true words that bring back aching memories... This is how I and many of my brothers and sisters in arms felt for  years after our return from our unpopular war in an Asian land. A universal poem about a warrior lost in a land without a place for him/her to rest. But as the years pass former warriors can find their place back home. 

good poetry...

warmest
bob


----------



## Gumby (Sep 28, 2020)

Wow, cyber! You have said what so many warriors feel. I can only try to imagine how lost and alien it must feel to be trained in war, live in war, die in war a little bit each day. Then come home with all that weighing on you. Well done!


----------

